# TC by comparrison



## 7starmantis (Oct 27, 2003)

Why is it so many MAist from so many different systems, tend to "dabble" in Tai Chi? Many do it to help them understand more of their system, many do it for comparison to their system, the list is almost endless. 
I'm curious as to why TC seems to catch allot of people doing that to see what they can learn from it. Is it the slowness of the techniques? Is it the internal emphasis? 

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

For me, it was a few things:

-It was different;
-It seemed to have a lot of techniques that were the originals of what would later become Karate and Kung Fu techniques, which I found interesting;
-I knew it was good for balance, including shoving people away.

I found it interesting and it did improve my shoving people away (a poor-sounding description of what I am envisioning).


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2003)

I know exactly what your talking about. Its the "it" TC people allways talk about getting. Especially in push hands.

7sm


----------

